# sibling



## Isapaola

In an article of the Times about the bitter story of the death of a toddler at Chia I read "siblings" related to his small brother and sister. As I have never heard the word before, I wonder if it is something like "children", used when both sexes are involved. I am sure most of you may consider this question of little matter, but I am curious about that.


----------



## k_georgiadis

You can find it in the WRF dictionary; _siblings _= _fratelli_


----------



## Isapaola

That is what I have found. I just wondered if it is only used for brothers or sisters of different sex. I mean, you can say his two brothers or his two sisters, but you have to say siblings in the case of different sex, don't you? _Fratelli_ in Italian is related only to brothers, there isn't a word inclusive of different sexes. If I say "i miei fratelli" I mean they are two boys. If I have a brother and a sister there is not a word to mean that in Italian. That's why I was interested in the word.


----------



## k_georgiadis

In English a _sibling _can be a brother or a sister; _siblings _can be all girls, all boys or boys+girls.


----------



## Isapaola

Thank you, Georgiadis. I apologize for the silly question, then.


----------



## k_georgiadis

You're welcome. It is not a silly question. _Sibling _is an interesting word, dating back to the 11th century or so.


----------



## Rossonero1899

Salve a tutti,

Vorrei sapere se c'è una parola equivalente per 'sibling' in italiano.

I have two siblings (both boys) = fratelli, va bene

I have two siblings (both girls) = sorelle, va bene

Ma,

I have two siblings (a boy and a girl) = ????

Grazie in anticipo
Alan


----------



## laurentius87

Diciamo *ho due fratelli*, anche se sono un fratello e una sorella. Non possediamo il corrispettivo dell'inglese _sibling _o del tedesco _Geschwister_.


----------



## Montesacro

Rossonero1899 said:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei sapere se c'è una parola equivalente per 'sibling' in italiano.
> 
> I have two siblings (both boys) = fratelli, va bene
> 
> I have two siblings (both girls) = sorelle, va bene
> 
> Ma,
> 
> I have two siblings (a boy and a girl) = ????
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> Alan



Nel linguaggio poetico e anche in quello giuridico puoi incontrare la parola "germano", che è più o meno equivalente a _sibling_.

Ma normalmente vale ciò che ha scritto laurentius87.


----------



## Blackman

Montesacro said:


> Nel linguaggio poetico e anche in quello giuridico puoi incontrare la parola "germano", che è più o meno equivalente a _sibling_.


 
Complimenti, era una vita che cercavo questo termine. Mi pareva davvero strano che non l'avessimo. Grazie.


Dal Treccani

*germano* agg. e s. m. [lat. _germanus_, der. di _germen_ «germe, seme»]. – Nato dagli stessi genitori: _fratello g_., _sorella germana_. Nell’uso poet. (e talvolta nel linguaggio giur.), come s. m., fratello: _è ben ragion ch’a l’un germano L’altro ti guidi_ (T. Tasso); anche fig.: _E te german di giovinezza amore_, ... _Non curo_ (Leopardi); piu raro il femm. _germana_, sorella. Per estens., _cugini g_., cugini in primo grado.


----------



## Montesacro

Blackman said:


> Complimenti, era una vita che cercavo questo termine.



Addirittura! 



Blackman said:


> Mi pareva davvero strano che non l'avessimo. Grazie.



Be', prego


----------



## Sandrokkio

Il termino "germano" non l'ho mai sentito prima... è davvero troppo inusuale per essere usato, come hai detto tu stesso  L'ho sentito solo nello spagnolo _hermano_ fino ad oggi, alla mia veneranda età di 33 anni 

Io direi che "I have a brother and a sister" in italiano può essere reso con:
"ho due fratelli".

Ma anche in quel caso vi è forte ambiguità, tanto che l'interlocutore domanderebbe:

"due maschi?" 
"no, un fratello e una sorella".

Dunque non vi è soluzione per quest'ambiguità in italiano.


----------



## Wade Aznable

Blackman said:


> *germano* agg. e s. m. [lat. _germanus_, der. di _germen_ «germe, seme»]. – Nato dagli stessi genitori: _fratello g_., _sorella germana_. Nell’uso poet. (e talvolta nel linguaggio giur.), come s. m., fratello: _è ben ragion ch’a l’un germano L’altro ti guidi_ (T. Tasso); anche fig.: _E te german di giovinezza amore_, ... _Non curo_ (Leopardi); piu raro il femm. _germana_, sorella. Per estens., _cugini g_., cugini in primo grado.


 
Però secondo me nell'uso quotidiano / legale (e non poetico, ma d'altronde i poeti fanno quello che vogliono ), "germano" non equivale a sibling: io l'ho sempre sentito usare INSIEME a fratello / sorella, e quindi declinato al maschile o al femminile, come aggettivo che specifica che i due hanno gli stessi genitori (come spiega il Treccani molto meglio di me), per distinguerli dai "fratellastri" o "fratelli naturali" che hanno in comune un genitore solo. 
Quindi secondo me non risolve il problema di due o più fratelli di sesso diverso tra loro. 

My 2 cents! 
W


----------



## misskelly

Perciò "germano" sarebbe l'equivalente di full brother o full sister?


----------



## Gianfry

laurentius87 said:


> Diciamo *ho due fratelli*, anche se sono un fratello e una sorella. Non possediamo il corrispettivo dell'inglese _sibling _o del tedesco _Geschwister_.


Io personalmente non direi mai una cosa simile.
Ammettiamo che io abbia una sorella e due fratelli, alla domanda: "Hai fratelli?" (ma probabilmente mi verrebbe chiesto: "Hai fratelli? Sorelle?") risponderei:
_Sì, una sorella e due fratelli._
Alla domanda "Sei figlio unico?" risponderei:
_No, ho una sorella e due fratelli
_oppure:_
No, siamo in quattro: tre maschi e una femmina_
Potrei anche dire:
_No, ho tre fratelli_
ma dovrei subito aggiungere:
_due maschi e una femmina_
perché la parola "fratello" è _solo _maschile (proprio come l'inglese "brother").


----------



## misskelly

Gianfry said:


> Io personalmente non direi mai una cosa simile.
> ...   ...   ...
> dovrei subito aggiungere:
> _due maschi e una femmina_
> perché la parola "fratello" è _solo _maschile (proprio come l'inglese "brother").


 

Perché noi siamo abituati... non avendo una parola precisa.
L'abitudine!


----------



## Gianfry

misskelly said:


> Perché noi siamo abituati... non avendo una parola precisa.
> L'abitudine!


Certo, è qui il punto.
Lo dico per avvertire i nostri amici non nativi che, rispondendo "ho due fratelli" per "un maschio e una femmina" un italiano capirebbe "due maschi".
Quindi, ripeto, secondo me l'affermazione di laurentius è sbagliata, o comunque va necessariamente integrata.


----------



## Sandrokkio

laurentius87 said:


> Diciamo *ho due fratelli*, anche se sono un fratello e una sorella.





Gianfry said:


> Quindi, ripeto, secondo me l'affermazione di laurentius è sbagliata, o comunque va necessariamente integrata.



Io invece concordo, non credo sia sbagliata. Mi capita tutti i giorni di dire che ho "due fratelli" in quanto ho un fratello e una sorella e puntualmente mi viene richiesto un chiarimento.


----------



## Gianfry

Sandrokkio said:


> Io invece concordo, non credo sia sbagliata. Mi capita tutti i giorni di dire che ho "due fratelli" in quanto ho un fratello e una sorella e puntualmente mi viene richiesto un chiarimento.


Beh, come vedi, o integri tu, o il tuo interlocutore ti costringe a farlo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La parola "fratello" al singolare si contrappone a "sorella" e pertanto segnala sempre soltanto il maschile. Al plurale, invece, può indicare solo i maschi, sia maschi e femmine. Dunque in italiano è corretto dire "Ho due fratelli" anche se questi sono di sesso diverso.
L'integrazione (V. Gianfry) è "seconda", e spesso indispensabile, ma non implica che la frase non-integrata sia errata. 
"Fratello" ricorda un po' l'inglese "friend" che, una volta pronunciato da un anglofono nativo, induce questi a disambiguare al più presto per mezzo d'un pronome personale appropriato (she, he). Nondimeno chi, per una ragione qualsiasi, non volesse integrare l'informazione a beneficio dell'interlocutore, potrebbe farlo (con qualche accorgimento, naturalmente) usando le forme non marcate e senza poter essere accusato d'aver mentito.
GS


----------



## Gianfry

GS, so bene che, in termini generali, "fratelli" può essere usato per indicare maschi e femmine. Pe esempio (copio dal Treccani): "_Giulio e Lucia sono fratelli; l’amore tra fratelli; i continui litigi tra fratelli_", ma nel caso che stavo considerando qui, ovvero la domanda di uno sconosciuto, la parola "fratelli" resta ambigua. Forse ho esagerato parlando di errore (era per mettere in guardia i non nativi), ma certamente si tratta di una risposta "incompleta" e "fuorviante" (nel caso si abbiano fratelli di sesso diverso).


----------



## Caroline35

Isapaola said:


> In an article of the Times about the bitter story of the death of a toddler at Chia I read "siblings" related to his small brother and sister. As I have never heard the word before, I wonder if it is something like "children", used when both sexes are involved. I am sure most of you may consider this question of little matter, but I am curious about that.


 
L'espressione siblings, significa fratelli e sorelle. Have you got any siblings?  A me piace molto questa parola, perchè mi risparmia tempo e fatica. Solo che in Italia, non sei il solo a non averla mai sentita dire. Però se avessi vissuto all'estero, la conosceresti. Ciao.Caro


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Giusto.
Che si può anche dire (almeno in USA): "Do you have any brothers or sisters?"
E in Italia "Hai fratelli?" 
In seconda battuta, in entrambe le lingue arrivano i chiarimenti sui sessi.
GS


----------



## Caroline35

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Giusto.
> Che si può anche dire (almeno in USA): "Do you have any brothers or sisters?"
> E in Italia "Hai fratelli?"
> In seconda battuta, in entrambe le lingue arrivano i chiarimenti sui sessi.
> GS


 Devo ammettere che gli italiani sono un pò indietro nei rapporti con le donne e la lingua italiana ne è un esempio. L'espressione "hai dei fratelli" ne è un esempio. E le sorelle dove sono rimaste?

Ok, non voglio fare della polemica. Ciao. Caro


----------



## Sandrokkio

A questo proposito, però, mi interesserebbe aggiungere un altro tassello a questo forum per concludere il discorso. Io a dire il vero ho vissuto all'estero ma "siblings", per quanto corretta, non mi sembra un espressione così usata. Vorrei chiedere a qualche nativo o a qualcuno di voi se effettivamente è una parola poi così usata e se non si preferisce utilizzare "brothers or sisters". Che ne dite?

"Do you have/Have you got any siblings" la considerate una frase di uso comune?


----------



## Caroline35

Sandrokkio said:


> A questo proposito, però, mi interesserebbe aggiungere un altro tassello a questo forum per concludere il discorso. Io a dire il vero ho vissuto all'estero ma "siblings", per quanto corretta, non mi sembra un espressione così usata. Vorrei chiedere a qualche nativo o a qualcuno di voi se effettivamente è una parola poi così usata e se non si preferisce utilizzare "brothers or sisters". Che ne dite?
> 
> "Do you have/Have you got any siblings" la considerate una frase di uso comune?


 
Sono d'accordo con te Sandrokkio. In  Australia, nel linguaggio parlato informale si usa dire"Have you got any brothers and sisters?"   Penso che sia cos' anche negli USA e in Inghilterra.
Cia, buona giornata.Caro


----------



## Murphy

_Siblings_ is a formal word used more in written language than in conversation. Most people would talk informally about their "brothers and sisters"; in a scientific, legal or sociological context, the word "siblings" might be preferred.


----------



## SouthDakotaRoman

Hello, I'll jump in and give my 2 cents, as a native I'd say it is definitely used, but as always, depends on the person (or place) using it...in general speech you'll hear more "brothers and sisters" but "siblings" can be heard as well, maybe in a more formal context or from a person who simply prefers that word.  It certainly does save time and space, as "fratelli" does in Italian, but doesn't give any idea of the sex.  I wouldn't consider it strange if someone asked me if I had siblings.


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! Sono approdato a questa discussione perché stavo appunto cercando anch'io di saperne di più su questo "siblings" che compare in questa frase:

How many siblings do you have?  La mia domanda era se si poteva tradurre così: Quanti fratelli germani hai? Oppure così: Quanti fratelli e/o sorelle hai? 

A parte che di questi tempi di cali di nascite io ad un giovane non chiederei di primo acchito quanti ne ha,  ma se ha o non ha fratelli. Ma qui si casca in un altro discorso.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper.

La domanda di rito oggigiorno sarebbe appunto "Hai (dei) fratelli?" / "Hai qualche fratello o sorella?", perché non è scontato che se ne abbiano.

Comunque, volendo tradurre la domanda inglese che hai posto (_How many siblings do you have?_), si direbbe "Quanti fratelli hai?". Di norma si usa infatti "fratelli" per il plurale generico, includendo maschi e femmine. Il genere specifico viene chiarito nella risposta: "(Ne ho due), un fratello e una sorella".

Eviterei l'uso dell'aggettivo "germani"; prima di tutto perché è un termine che non si usa nel linguaggio corrente e in secondo luogo perché identifica esclusivamente i fratelli che condividono entrambi i genitori, mentre è sempre più frequente avere fratelli con cui si ha in comune un solo genitore (fratellastri).


----------



## longplay

Ciao, Semper ! L' unica cosa che mi viene in mente è "sei figlio unico o sei in prole?". "Noi siamo in prole - della stessa prole". Approssimativo e raro ? 
E è, forse, "invariabile", cioè non so se esista il plurale.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"Essere in prole"? Non è italiano. Forse è un'espressione regionale?


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
Since I myself have 5 siblings (both male and female) this is a term I've used all my life, and I do NOT consider it formal or for written use only.  It's simply a lot quicker than saying "brothers and sisters" all the time.  The term does not distinguish between "same parents"(or not), so I also find it more convenient than the Italian term "germano", especially in this day and age of expanded families.  In fact, as well as "blood" nephews, I also have an adopted nephew and niece, and even a step-nephew and step-niece - all in the same family.  So it's much easier to refer to them all as "siblings."  

When I learned Italian, I learned to refer to my "fratelli" in general, and then be more specific if asked (not everyone asks, in my experience - as saying I have 5 "fratelli" is enough to convey the concept that I come from a large family).

And I agree with Sempervirens that I'd be more likely to ask someone IF they have any brothers or sisters (or siblings), than "how many."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sempervirens said:


> Quanti fratelli germani hai?





longplay said:


> sei in prole?"



Queste due cose non stanno né in cielo né in terra.

Ricordo a tutti che gli stranieri vengono su questo forum per imparare l'italiano corrente e corretto, quindi facciamo lo sforzo di scrivere cose ragionevoli.


----------



## longplay

Paul mi permetto : "sibling" = (OALD) "...one or two or more persons having the same parents". 

"Prole" = (Devoto) "...I figli, in quanto siano stati procreati e facciano parte della famiglia".

Ho specificato che può essere considerato raro, ma io l'ho sentito usare ("sei in prole con altri?  - "No: sono figlio unico").


----------



## Connie Eyeland

LP, l'espressione "essere in prole" oltre che non esistere in nessun dizionario, non ha una sola occorrenza in Google, il che significa che fa parte di un tuo idioletto, non considerabile parte della lingua italiana generale. 
Il termine "prole" è certamente esistente; è "essere in prole" che non va bene.


----------



## longplay

Sarà anche desueto oltre che raro. "Prole" ha comunque un valore di "collettività", dell' "insieme" dei figli.


----------



## danalto

LP, a parte il fatto che neanche io l'ho mai sentito dire in vita mia, ma non c'è neppure un solo riscontro che sia uno, in Google.
Trai tu le tue conclusioni!


----------



## longplay

danalto said:


> LP, a parte il fatto che neanche io l'ho mai sentito dire in vita mia, ma non c'è neppure un solo riscontro che sia uno, in Google.
> Trai tu le tue conclusioni!



Cosa devo aggiungere a "raro e desueto"dei post precedenti? Ho fatto le mie ricerche e almeno una cosa l' ho trovata: prova con *"**nella medesima prole"* con
tanto di virgolette. Google stenta persino a identificare "prole": va all'inglese (?) o propone: "forse cerchi 'parole' ". 

"Prole" mantiene il suo significato "collettivo" e non è una 'stupidaggine', credo. Aggiungo che "sibling" ha storia abbastanza recente (primi del '900) e diversa.

Chiedo scusa e salve!


----------



## danalto

Sì, l'ho trovata anche io, *una*.  Non puoi certo dire che sia un idiom usato nella nostra lingua, questo confonderebbe i nostri amici che stanno imparando l'italiano!


----------



## curiosone

Beh, io (non-nativa) ho sentito la parola "prole", in frasi tipo "Emma e la sua prole."  Forse però mi verrebbe da usarla di più come "nidiata" relativa ad "un animale e la sua prole."

Regarding the word "sibling" here's the Oxford definition (identical both for BE and AE):
Definition of *sibling
**noun
**each of two or more children or offspring having one or both parents in common; a brother or sister
*_*Origin: **Old English, in the sense 'relative' (see sib, -ling). The current sense dates from the early 20th century*_
...and this is the translation provided:
Italian translation of *sibling
**n
**(brother) fratello (m); (sister) sorella (F)


**siblings pl = fratelli (mpl)
*


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Infatti la prole è l'insieme dei figli (anche degli animali, oltre che degli umani). 
Se dico "io e la mia prole" intendo quindi "io e i miei figli" (non "io e i miei fratelli").


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, longplay! Sì ma prole viene usato prevalentemente nella coppia semantica "puerpera e prole", e francamente non l'ho mai sentito nelle domande in questione.

Mah, mi sa che alla fine il collaudato " Hai fratelli, sorelle? " , senza congiunzioni, sia la formula più usata e anche quella più capibile.

Grazie a tutti voi per le vostre risposte illuminanti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper. 

Come  da mio post #30 e da informazioni contenute nei post #33 e 41 di  Curiosone, la domanda corrente italiana, corrispondente alla domanda inglese "_How many siblings do you have?_" è semplicemente "_*Quanti fratelli hai?*_" (non si intende solo maschi, ma genericamente maschi e femmine; sarà la risposta a far luce sull'esatto genere).

Chi trova sessista l'uso del maschile per riferirsi ad entrambi i generi, può dire "*Quanti fratelli o sorelle hai?*" (ma è una variante meno usata della precedente). 


> mi sa che alla fine il collaudato " Hai fratelli, sorelle? " , senza  congiunzioni, sia la formula più usata e anche quella più capibile.


Idem per quest'altra domanda: la forma più usata è semplicemente: "_Hai (dei) fratelli?_", ma se vuoi far riferimento anche alle sorelle, puoi dire "_Hai (dei) fratelli *o* (delle) sorelle?_"/ _"Hai qualche fratello *o* sorella?"_ (non senza congiunzione).


----------

